# Seeking for advice



## sandm4n187 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi everybody!

First of all. I would like to introduce myself. My name is Richard ( 24 years old) and I am from Lithuania. Currently living in the UK. 
I dont have a bachelors degree, but I will have one in the next few years. Honestly... I was not motivated to finish my studies. Due to lack of opportunities in my field it seemed like a good idea to quit at that time. It does not look like that atm

I don't want to wait for my bachelors degree. And that wont stop me from moving to China. I'm quite competent in my english. Teaching is my passion. I have taught some friends and family members and it was exciting as well as revarding. I may be wrong but I will learn everything i need before considering teaching as a job.

Now to the interesting part.

Why?

Well.. first of all, I want to see if teaching is something I can do for a living. Secondly. Working at a job to buy things and then work again for the sake of surviving is just boring. I want to work for something that will bring new experiences to my life and teach me. Meeting new people, teaching the students, going through the hardship in a foreign country, embracing the culture, learning a completely new language - this is what I am looking forward to.

What kind of answers would I like to get ?

Anything besides the information found on the internet on moving, taxing, renting. I can get all the information easily. What I'm looking for is a little different than that. Hope to receive some advice on improving english and further steps.

P.S. there is probably something that I didn't mention, but that is only because I probably forgot to


----------



## jacklin796 (Nov 30, 2014)

Teaching english is a good job in china now. Schools need many teacher that have teacher certification from england and america etc. If you come china , you can learn madarin that the most people in world speak language!


----------

